# Solved: Outlook Express to Ubuntu



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi guys (& girls), I have been computing with XP for about 5 1/2 years, with no major issues, but admittedly I'm not that swift technically with it. Monday I downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, followed the dual boot instructions, and it is working! Thought I would give it a try. I have read some articles and googled topics, but cannot get the email working. I currently use Outlook Express in XP, and works every well for me. I would like to use that also in Ubuntu, but apparently is not possible. What is a easy solution, do people bring their old email program with them somehow, or do they use the email program Evolution packaged with Ubuntu? I tried downloading Thunderbird (I read that to import the OE addresses, it must go through Thunderbird), and I think it downloaded, but I don't know where it went, and don't know how to proceed. Any help would be appreciated, thanks,...Tom


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
For Thunderbird -
- where did you download it from?.
- have you looked for it in the menu/ Possibly 'applications' > office or applications > internet?

Evolution comes with Ubuntu as you've noticed. It's a bit more like Outlook than Outlook Express as it comes with calendar & reminder etc.

See how your hunt for Thunderbird goes first though!!

Richard


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I use Thunderbird in all my systems, but I'm sure Evolution also works fine.


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Richard, sorry for so late in reply. Beautiful day here, been outside. Can't remember exactly, but think it was a Googled Ubuntu help link. I will check the applications, thanks,...Tom


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks TerryNet, going to see if I can find it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ubuntu 10.10 is to be released tomorrow, so you may want to get that version soon.

To get Thunderbird for Ubuntu: Applications - Ubuntu Software Center - type Thunderbird into the search bar at the upper right - click on Install.

After it is installed you will find it in Applications - Internet (or maybe Accessories or Office). I right click on it and "Add this launcher to panel." The latter is the equivalent to adding something to XP's Quick Launch bar.


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks TerryNet, I'm making progress, got it installed and it works. Still have to figure out the importing of the address book. Wondering how difficult it is to set up Evolution? Have to run, will continue tomorrow, thanks again,...Tom


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

twscarp said:


> Hi Richard, sorry for so late in reply.


Not a problem...Enjoy the weather! Hope you get this email sorted


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

You have to first export the OE address book.


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Lewmur, do you know the procedure to get OE address book to Evolution and Thunderbird installed on Ubuntu? Thanks,...Tom


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

As I said, you have to first export the OE address book. This creates a text file which can be imported to TB. In TB, click /Tools/Import and select the file you exported from OE. Then, if you prefer using Evolution, you can import directly from TB. I don't use Evo so I don't recall its exact procedure, but that should be easy to google.


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

OK Lewmur sounds good, I'll give that a try, thanks,...Tom


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi guys, last night I finally got the address book imported, the link below was VERY helpful. Now I'm having big trouble importing the Firefox Bookmarks, any ideas out there? Another problem is you know like in Outlook Express some emails will have a box saying "Some pictures have been blocked to help prevent the sender from identifying your computer.", but if you click on the box the pictures download. In Evolution I don't see any method of making the pictures download. Again any help appreciated, thanks,...Tom

http://www.howtoforge.com/importing_outlook_express_into_thunderbird_evolution


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Now I'm having big trouble importing the Firefox Bookmarks, any ideas out there?


What is the trouble. Do you have Firefox on the Windows machine and want to copy the bookmarks only to Firefox on Ubuntu?


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi TerryNet, yes I have it on my Windows and want to copy to Ubuntu. I tried Export HTML, and the Backup, but FF in Ubuntu says there are no files available to import. Thanks,...Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bookmarks - Organize Bookmarks... - Import and Backup - Import HTML... - From an HTML File - you browse to the file you created with the Export HTML on the Windows Firefox but that fails?

I've never tried that, as I just "clone" Firefox on a new system by copying the entire contents of the old profile to replace the entire contents of the new profile.


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey TerryNet, my mistake, thought I should export out of the Windows FF. When I did it your way, worked great! Thank You!

Any thoughts about not being able to download pictures in Evolution? Thanks for your time,...Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No idea. All pictures? Embedded with the text?

Or attachments? Types .jpg, .bmp, etc.?

Can you download another type of attachment, such as a .txt?


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess it would be called (the pictures) embedded with the text. The "RushInAHurry", a Southwest Airlines Flight Itinerary, A Kim Komando email. In OE they are sent text only, but there is a horizontal box at the top of the text that says "Some pictures have been blocked to help prevent the sender from identifying your computer". When that box is clicked the pictures or images appear. Evolution has similar looking emails as OE, but no box to click on. I will try to send an attachment, thanks,...Tom


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

Morning TerryNet, I clicked on VIEW, and option LOAD IMAGES, duh!!! OK thanks for answering all my questions, but one more if you don't mind. I'm the only person who uses this computer, is there a way to opt-out of all the password boxes? On my Windows side no login at start, or in Outlook Express. Can that be adjusted in Ubuntu? Thanks,...Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The purpose of passwords is to make it harder for others to use the computer--at least harder to use it and appear as you.  If you want no security I suggest that you use an earlier version of Windows or a more recent version with the security measures turned off. You could also try Puppy Linux, which by default uses root with no password.

In Ubuntu 10.10: System - Administration - Login Screen - you can set the system to automatically login to one of the user accounts (see attachment).


----------



## twscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

TerryNet thanks for all your help, Ubuntu is still over my head though. I think I'm so used to OE, and like it, that changing to Thunderbird, and or Evolution, I'm wondering if it is worth it. I'm definitely not ready to eliminate my Windows side, and switching back and forth is a pain. Think I'll peck away at it a little bit and see what happens. Again thanks so much, I'll mark this post solved,...Tom


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Think I'll peck away at it a little bit and see what happens.


Sorta describes my Linux adventures for the past 2+ years. 

Since I have Firefox and Thunderbird working the same on Ubuntu, XP, Windows 7 (and Vista when I had that installed) the effort to switch from one to the other is minimized.

IMO changing to _almost _any other email client from OE is worth it; even Microsoft finally abandoned OE.


----------

